# "My Computer" doesn't recognize DVD and CD drives



## med.tech (Jun 30, 2006)

"My Computer" doesn't recognize my DVD burner(E or CD(F drives. But they are listed in the device manager and are "working properly".
When I boot up, My Computer lists the first two slots of my media card reader as E: and F:. There are no disk drive icons. It appears that the drives are listed as removable drives ( I and (J.
If I put a CD audio in the CD drive (F, the icon will change and I can get it to play in Media Player. If I put it in the DVD drive, it keeps telling me there is no disk.
However, a DVD in the DVD drive will play in Media Center.
I am not able to burn anything to the DVD burner drive (E.
Appreciate any advice.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First thing to try is to uninstall both of the optical drives in Device Manager, and reboot and see if Windows gets them sorted out when it discovers them again.


----------



## med.tech (Jun 30, 2006)

That didn't seem to help. Drive letters are still scrambled up and doing same thing as in original posting.


----------

